
Ask HN: Is Micro-PaaS Dead? - interrupt_
Dokku, Nanobox, Deis, Rio, etc, all don&#x27;t seem to have much activity these days.
======
yrezgui
Serverless took over that niche. First with AWS Lambda & Google Cloud
functions and nowadays solutions, like Google Cloud Run, do the same thing as
Dokku & co without having to care about the ops part. They still make sense
for the ones who use cloud providers with less offerings like Digital Ocean
and don't want to deal with Kubernetes

------
josegonzalez
I'm still maintaining and releasing Dokku though? Last release was less than a
month ago, and there have been merges in the past week.

------
soulchild37
Ansible is good enough for me [https://github.com/cupnoodle/rails-
ansible](https://github.com/cupnoodle/rails-ansible)

~~~
mr_oysterhead
This. Ansible is extensible and simple and elegant. It can manage things at
scale or can be used for small discrete tasks.

~~~
poletopole
I have worked with Ansible for a few years in the industry and consequently I
came to learn its dark side. For example, it has some of the most cryptic
error messages I’ve ever experienced. At the time I first adopted it,
HashiCorp’s offerings were not as open source as they are now, so I would
recommend Hashi’s stuff as of today. However, I recently discovered “just”
([https://github.com/casey/just](https://github.com/casey/just)) which is a
good parity of ansible but minus the cumbersome YAML and the idempotent aspect
which is mostly useless in practice for Ansible; so I would recommend taking a
look at it and also consider aviary in tandem with Just
([https://github.com/team-video/aviary.sh](https://github.com/team-
video/aviary.sh)), together they are very simple and perfect for much of what
one does with Ansible except for provisioning and orchestration which is where
Hashi’s stuff comes into play.

------
1nikoalvin1
Serverless wiped it out

